# On yer bike!!!!



## dervish (Aug 5, 2007)

As discussed at the anti ashton court meet the other week, there are quite a few cyclists in brizzle now. In fact (apart from the obvious weirdos) almost everyone cycles or at least has a bike. 

Seems like the perfect excuse for a Bristol urban bike ride to me. 

Nothing too difficult, I was thinking of the Bristol to Bath route or something like it.

So, anyone interested? Dunno about dates yet, find out who might be up for it first.


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 5, 2007)

I just bought a bike today (carbon footprint and all that jazz).

I'd be up for it defo.

Put me down.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2007)

You left out the option 'i'm a wierdo who DOES live in Bristol but DOESN'T ride a bike!" that'll be me by the way


----------



## dervish (Aug 6, 2007)

there's always one, you and JTG could meet us somewhere along the way.


Is your other half up for this then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, he's not here to ask as yet, but I'm sure he'd be interested. 

Meet you somewhere along the way? Just how do you suppose we meet you...I mean I'm all for power walking but even I will struggle against a mountain bike!


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

>


Are you suggesting she tows bombscare?


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to say, that's not _quite_ what I had in mind...

I was more thinking of non-bikers being able to join in, with the helpful cyclists providing alternative means.


----------



## dervish (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh I dunno, some of those hills can be nasty on a bike, someone to tow you up the hill would be most welcome!


ETA: You gonna vote on this or what?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

I've mentioned it to the big lad...he's well up for it but has no internet access, so will be along shortly to vote on poll, i'm sure.

Meanwhile I've had an idea that may solve my cycling disability...


----------



## Iam (Aug 8, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> ETA: You gonna vote on this or what?



You just want to see me say that I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 9, 2007)

If by some stroke of good fortune I'm not working I'll be  along, any excuse to get my new bike out.


----------



## Iam (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Wahey!!



And I should be able to borrow his old pedal-o-matic machine, so count me in, too.

As long as you promise not to go too fast.


----------



## dervish (Aug 9, 2007)

Fast was not the idea, not this time anyway. Pleasant cycle along some nice lanes is. 

so far:

JoePolitix
Recumbent Boy
Iam
dervish
wiskey
DjBombscare



Any more?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

>





HOW DARE YOU. . . 


I wouldn't be seen dead in yellow


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok you can wear yer pink one then...I'm not fussy


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

is this gonna happen


----------



## wiskey (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah cos i just got my bike back from its free service today so what you doing tomorrow


----------



## wiskey (Aug 18, 2007)

or monday cos dervs off work then too


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

But I GOTTA work on Monday  

and me bikes in Devon as I've been praticing at lunchtimes at work


----------



## wiskey (Aug 18, 2007)

pah

well in that case either you and he can go out or it will have to be after i get back from leeds.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

when you back from leeds ?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 18, 2007)

the tuesday after next.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 18, 2007)

Would the Saturday after bank holiday be any good ?

I work away in during the week, and on the 2nd we gotta be at the airport most of the day.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2007)

Erm..you on yer bike or what?


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes, this must proceed. 

What say people to Sunday 9th September @ 2:30pm. 

Meet by the tree archway thing to Bath cycle route?

Get yer diaries out!


----------



## chazegee (Aug 31, 2007)

Would do, but I'll be coming back from Bestival, so probably on deaths door.

Plus I've got no bike 

Bring on the next one though


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 31, 2007)

Sunday 9th at 14:30 is for good for me.
I'm already planning on taking the "fun" bike out for a hard zoom around that day anyway, so a change of venue/pace won't be a problem. 




			
				JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Meet by the tree archway thing to Bath cycle route?



I take it you mean this end?


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah I did RB but in any event it doesn't look like its gonna happen. The words piss up and brewery spring to mind.


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 4, 2007)

Never mind, back to Plan-A then : "Cycle across the Severn Bridge". I've not been to Wales since I left in a hurry in '97, I left so fast I ended up in Australia.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2007)

this weekend sounds good. 

i've no idea where that entrance is though?


----------



## Iam (Sep 4, 2007)

Recumbent Boy said:
			
		

> Never mind, back to Plan-A then : "Cycle across the Severn Bridge". I've not been to Wales since I left in a hurry in '97, I left so fast I ended up in Australia.



Go do some work, skive-boy!


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 4, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> this weekend sounds good.
> 
> i've no idea where that entrance is though?


That entrance is at the corner of St Phillips Road and Trinity Street near Old Market. A map from the website for the path is here




			
				Iam said:
			
		

> Go do some work, sick-boy!


How am I supposed to do any work when I'm at home *sick*?? It isn't like I can just access the bus via a VPN and drive it by remote control you know


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2007)

oh right ok, i think thats the bit we failed to find when we last cycled it and we joined it further on.


----------



## JTG (Sep 4, 2007)

Recumbent Boy said:
			
		

> That entrance is at the corner of St Phillips Road and Trinity Street near Old Market. A map from the website for the path is here



Yeah, the flats in the background are the ones in Lawrence Hill, I can see them from my work.


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 4, 2007)

OK things are looking better.

What say dervish, djbombscare, Iam and pno (the other "yes" voters) to this Sunday?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I'm in for this weekend Sunday should be cool.  So where when and where we going ?

I have been doing the Portway over the bridge and then back down the track on the other side.

And Im keen on doing that Timberland trail, anyone know if its any good.


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 5, 2007)

Idea is meet here @ 2:30pm:







[/QUOTE]

Go to Bath and back. Just to test the water. If a success we can plan longer cycles for the future. 

Cool?


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2007)

Recumbent Boy said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to do any work when I'm at home *sick*?? It isn't like I can just access the bus via a VPN and drive it by remote control you know


----------



## dervish (Sep 5, 2007)

Dammit, I'm supposed to be working on Sunday. 

I might be able to skive it off though.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 6, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Idea is meet here @ 2:30pm:



Go to Bath and back. Just to test the water. If a success we can plan longer cycles for the future. 

Cool?[/QUOTE]




OK stupid question I know and I think you gusy have already done this. . .but. . . where the fuck is that ?


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 6, 2007)

St Phillips Road.

Try this:

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?title=Bristol%20end%20of%20the%20Bristol%20-%20Bath%20Cycle%20Path&t=l&map=51.4545564746729,-2.57706754662101|15|4&loc=GB:51.4545564746729:-2.57706754662101:15&dp=841

If you're still not sure where it is get down to the centre and follow the signposts. 

It's well signposted. 

(btw I think the entrance has been slightly sexed up since that photo was taken. Its a arch of fake trees iirc)


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2007)

Is tis supposed to be happening today?

Wtf?

Why do I give a fuck anyway...coz I aint going...I can't think of anything worse than spending time with you fekkers anyhoo...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't go because, quite apart from getting a sore arse after 5 miles in my saddle, I currently only have the bottom 8 gears.


----------



## Iam (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like rain...

I have washing, ironing, and a load of work to do. I'll have to see how I get on with all that before I can come - and the bike I was going to use isn't in the most ridable of states, either.


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 9, 2007)

I read its gonna be dry and cloudy - could be worse. Anyway I'll be there repping snow or sleet.

Iam - maybe leave a couple of shirts wrinckly - every bike ride needs a hip hop expert!


----------



## dervish (Sep 9, 2007)

Gonna set off in a bit. Looks like it's going to be a lovely day.

See you all there!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 9, 2007)

Late doors I know But I was hoping that the guy who was supposed to pick up the motor yesterday was going to be here by now as he promised Sunday luchtime at the latest.



And he's still not here and I gott await for him so I'm gotta dip out  


If he turns up in the next 15 mins though I should be able to shoot over to Bitten station and try to head you all off there


----------



## wiskey (Sep 9, 2007)

you're all gonna hurt tomorrow  

sorry i couldnt come  - have to trek to london. 

next time


----------



## dervish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well that was a nice ride. It turned out to be only me and Recumbrant Boy, but we buzzed up the path, had a good ride, got to bath and did the only sensiible thing you can do really....

Buzzed all the way back. I'm knackered, but he's not had enough yet and has taken a deliberate 16 mile detour on his way home, nutter.  

Next time I suggest that we swap numbers by pm first as that may have made the meet up a little easier. I don't know if pno or joepolitix made it, we waited near the entrance for about 45 minutes but didn't see them.


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 9, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> I'm knackered, but he's not had enough yet and has taken a deliberate 16 mile detour on his way home, nutter.



Well to be fair the path is rather on the flat side... and since Clifton has some very nice hills I thought I'd race up Bridge Valley Road for a laugh... Just got in and clocked up a very nice 60.66miles for the day, and since 60miles was the minimum distance I wanted to do today I think it is fair to say "Result!"

So when is the next ride??


----------



## JoePolitix (Sep 9, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> Next time I suggest that we swap numbers by pm first as that may have made the meet up a little easier. I don't know if pno or joepolitix made it, we waited *near the entrance* for about 45 minutes but didn't see them.



Shit, you would've been the two guys lying on the grass then? I thought there was a chance it was you but had assumed we would be meeting outside the tree arch so I just zoomed past! 

You're quite right about the number exchange thing. We should schedule another one of these but someone else should organise it. Being a student activist such things are obviously beyond me.  

Anyway - hope you and RB enjoyed it - I certainly did, it was such a lovely day today.


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 9, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Shit, you would've been the two guys lying on the grass then?



That would have been us... I got there about 2pm, as I took a wandering route to the start of the path so I could clock up some extra miles to meet my goal of 60. I found a comfortable patch of grass to wait out the time.

Oh well maybe the next ride then...


----------

